# HELP - weird rash behind knees on 16 mo. old - update and question



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

My DD has had a strange raised rash behind her knees for the past month and a half (nothing at all like this before). It is very small, red raised bumps that are very dry and rough (no white). I tried baby lotion (no result), Neutrogena (very concentrated lotion-she screamed and cried until I washed it off), and Neosporin (seems to provide some relief and helps a little).

The rash seems to be spreading on other parts of her legs. If it might be some sort of allergy (we do have them in the family - fish(DH) and peanuts(DS)) I don't even know what to try cutting out. She hasn't had anything different lately. Is this excema?

I have a pic, but don't know how to post it??

Any ideas? Suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

It sounds like excema to me.....my dd2 has a rash similar to what you are describing behind her knees.....is baby trying to scratch it or does it seem itchy? Could it be prickly heat?


----------



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

She always grabs at it when I change her, but it doesn't seem to bother her too much. Would prickly heat last this long?


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

Prickly heat will last if it is consistantly hot. I know sweat will irritate the skin. How old is your dd? My dd started the rashes when she 6 months and didnt learn to scratch until she got to be 16 months. Up till then, she would grab the back of her legs during diaper changes and try to rub it.


----------



## KM04 (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like excema to me as well. A Dr. just recently told me that behind the knees is a very common place for it to appear.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Eczema? My (EBF) son gets an eczema rash if *I* eat soy, eggs or any dairy, have to watch for even hidden dairy in package labeling. He gets it on his cheeks, around his mouth, on his torso, and elbows and knees area. So I watch what I eat, use the supersensitive California Baby wash on him & as long as I am strict I can keep it totally at bay, you would never guess what his skin looks like when I eat offending things.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I also think it sounds like eczema. Behind the knees is a very common place for it. Maybe look into some allergy testing? Or start a food journal and see if it follows any patterns with the food your LO is eating (and you, if you're still BFing). Just keep in mind that many foods have delayed reaction, so it might be something that you ate a day or two before the rash flares up.


----------



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks ladies, I just googled some pics of excema and it does look like that is what it is...sigh...I also searched this forum for threads relating to excema and got these suggestions...

- only bathe 1-2 times per week with not very warm water (only mild soap?)
- use a probiotic to help prevent flare-ups
- use calendula cream on areas during flare-ups
- keep skin well moisturized between flare-ups (any suggestions on what to use for this?)
- flare-ups can be caused by allergens, most commonly dairy, wheat & soy

I am still nursing, although usually only naptime and through the night with occasional "snacking"







between. What should I cut out first? Everything?









Any comments or anything to add? It definitely has gotten worse over the past couple of days.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Our allergist actually told us to bath DD every day, and then use a good lotion/cream right after to keep the skin moist.

We use California Baby super sensitive lotion and their calendula cream for minor outbreaks- they have no allergens or harsh chemicals. (We also use their super sensitive wash for baths.) We also use Vanicream- it's a thick cream (we found it at Walgreens). A lot of moms on the allergy boards swear by that stuff.

Dairy, soy, and wheat are definitely top offenders, so you might start with those. You just have to be really careful to look for hidden ingredients in packaged foods.

Oh- and check out the Allergy subforum- lots of really smart moms there to help you out with allergy stuff!


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

The only advice I can give is to use an unscented soap and unscented laundry soap....my dd2 is sooo sensitive and that is all she will tolerate. Also, it is allergy season too. Just keep in mind that it could be a food allergy but also could be environmental. Do you have pets at all? I am hoping dd2 grows out of her excema, and now dd1 seems to have it too but much more mildly (I also have it







) so I guess they got it from me.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

You say you're still nursing "through the night" does that mean she wakes up multiple times during the night to nurse? As in she doesn't sleep through the night, and she's 16 months old? One of the "symptoms" my DD had (for food allergies" was that she was still waking up 4 times a night to drink (nursing, then after weaning, she still wanted a drink during the night) and it was basically to soothe her stomach, but of course I didn't know that at the time. Eczema is generally found in the "sweaty" parts so: behind the knees, armpits, in the creases of the butt, and behind the ears (other places as well). Does she have any other symptoms of food intolerance? Increased thirst, fussiness, lots of burping, constipation/diarrhea, etc.? Because it can definitely be environmental as well, even pollen can cause eczema. Journaling is great (write down EVERYTHING - food, drink, new places, symptoms, etc.).


----------



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

kjbrown - yes, she does still nurse "through the night" and now that you mention it, she was sleeping better before the excema developed, thanks for the head's up that the two might be linked.

I have been cutting out dairy just as a place to start and when she was younger (3 mo. or so) I had to stop eating dairy with both of my kids, but they seemed to grow out of it.

Does anybody know how long it takes for a change in diet to be reflected in your LO?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Our allergist actually told us to bath DD every day, and then use a good lotion/cream right after to keep the skin moist.

yes i got told this too. longs baths till the skin was pruned, pat dry not rub, then lotion. i also got told to put vaseline on to seal in the moisture.
you can try to cut out foods but it might not even be that it can be enviomental (soaps to dust mites) the list is endless....... with my dd's it took a battle with the dr for 3 years. it took a allergy test for that it is dustmites. now i am trying to find out what is the cause for my ds.

my dd is 6 and she has it really bad on her legs. she uses neem oil in lotion, lotion and vaseline but i just asked her and she says tea tree oil straight helps the best. i find it helps with me and my ds's also.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I would save yourself alot of trouble and go ahead and see an allergist. Eczema is a really serious thing. My oldest DD suffers from it tremendously, and behind the knees is a big spot. It definitely effects sleeping. I tried all kinds of things for a year and a half before I finally broke down and took her to the allergist. This helped because now we know exactly what she is allergic too and to what degree. We got medicine that actually works... for us no natural remedy or OTC medicines worked, and I know what to look for to know when she needs to take the meds, so she doesn't have to have them all the time. It can too be caused by things other than food allergies. DD's main problem is our dog, and second dairy. Eczema can lead to asthma over time, if the child remains untreated and is still exposed to the allergens.


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

How old do kids have to be to be tested??? My dd2 has excema, and I suspect environmental allergies and possibly food allergies. I just dread the scratching on the back. It bugged me and she is just little







Blood test just as bad....


----------



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

eastkygal - is the back scratch thing what you had done for your lo? We had to do that for DS (he was about 13 mo. at the time) and it was hard, but really nice to have immediate feedback on his peanut allergy and to rule out others.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

my dd was 3. it is easy she sat facing me shirt off. i was told to hold her hands but i just told her to sit still and dont move. she did it fine i told her was was going to be done showed her what he was going to touch her back even when the break the skin with a needle (you can just say the marked their skin with a pen because they do that next and she said it feels the same).


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

We did the back scratching thing and a few shots in the arm. She really has a good understanding of doctors doing things to help her from her experience with her chiro and other natural docs. So, she didn't get really upset eventhough it was a little uncomfortable for her. She was perfectly fine as soon as they were done though. She is allergic to dogs, molds, dairy, dust mites, ragweed, and cockroaches.


----------

